# Plastic tank concern



## Ravynheart (14/6/15)

Hi everyone. I have a question that's been bothering me for a while now. 
Currently, I'm using and Eleaf mini bcc and I have a few bottles of Twisp liquid. Since Twisp liquid are designed for a glass tank, I'm too scared to use them out of fear of my tank being destroyed. Does anyone know if they have cracked plastic tanks? 
Also, I have a bottle of Liqua vanilla 0mg (i use this to dilute the Twisp liquids. I mainly use 6mg nic and 18mg is waaay too strong for me) and a bottle of hangsen honey. Are these also safe for using in a plastic tank?


----------



## Andre (14/6/15)

Cinnamon, citrus and licorice juices are known tank crackers. But so does malic acid, citric acid and wintergreen (which I know of), and one does not always know if these are in your juice. When in doubt, don't. Even better, consider getting a glass tank.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/6/15)

Pineapple also is a tank cracker !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ravynheart (14/6/15)

Andre said:


> Cinnamon, citrus and licorice juices are known tank crackers. But so does malic acid, citric acid and wintergreen (which I know of), and one does not always know if these are in your juice. When in doubt, don't. Even better, consider getting a glass tank.



I'm planning to get a glass tank but I can't for a month or so. (tight budget) so I have to use what I've got

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/6/15)

What battery are you using?


----------



## Ravynheart (14/6/15)

shaunnadan said:


> What battery are you using?


1300mHa Twist variable voltage battery


----------



## Ravynheart (14/6/15)

I used to use a Twisp Clearo. My best friend who used to work at Twisp (he passed away in February) gave the Clearo to me. However, the battery is nearly dead and I don't use the Twisp atomiser because I hate the top coil system (after a year of juice in my mouth I decided enough was enough) along with the sentimental factor.


----------



## shaunnadan (14/6/15)

Pm sent ​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Andre (14/6/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Pm sent ​


Our PIF Boss always awake and on the prowl again


----------



## Ravynheart (14/6/15)

I wish I had discovered this community earlier. Shawn would have adored you guys!


----------



## shaunnadan (14/6/15)

Andre said:


> Our PIF Boss always awake and on the prowl again



I'm on holiday in margate. Busy changing cloud patterns to compensate for the kak cold weather we been having up in jhb.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ravynheart (14/6/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I'm on holiday in margate. Busy changing cloud patterns to compensate for the kak cold weather we been having up in jhb.


We could use some clouds here XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (14/6/15)

Here is a nice list of known tank crackers. 

List of e-juices known to crack polycarbonate tanks (originally compiled by ECF's My4Jewels and added to by UKV's members):

Any sour flavours
Any flavours that contain malic acid.
Any e-liquids that contain essential oils
E-liquids that contain triacetin, used in vg liquids to carry flavour more effectively
Cinnamon like "atomic cinnamon" types, not warm cinnamon like cinnamon coffee cake, this is OK
Wintergreen juice or flavouring
Mimosa
Cola
Nutmeg
Clove oil
Sassafras

TPA Ripe Banana flavouring
TPA Honeysuckle flavouring
TPA Maraschino cherry flavouring
TPA Cherry Blossom flavouring
TPA Root Beer flavouring
Mrs. T's strawberry shortcake, Snickerdoodle
KBV Hummingbird Nectar
Vapor Renu Teaberry, Cherry Vanilla (possibly most of their flavours)
Vapor Renu Mountain Dew, Baha Blast and Strawberry Limeade
Vapalicious Gooey Butter Cake
TPA Mountain Dew flavouring
TPA Cinnamon Danish flavouring
Rawrvapor Hawaii Sunrise
TPA Vanilla Custard flavouring
Tasty Vapor Cherry Cola
Vixen Vapor Rootbeer
TPA Pineapple flavouring
TPA Granny Smiths Apple
TPA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream flavouring
Vaporgod Licorice
Salmiak Salty Liquorice (probably most licorice flavours)
VAL Goddess
Some Vermillion River fruit e-liquids (the kentucky applewood, peachwood etc are OK, as are the cherry, hawaii pineapple or malibu pineapple)
Health Cabin Spearmint (essential oil?)
Health Cabin Chocolate Nut
Vaporzone Butterscotch flavouring
vapour juices spearmint leaf
Mount Baker Cherry Balsam Tobacco
Healthcabin butterscotch concentrate
dekang havana cigar bm2


From Atmos Lab's flavours only these below have reported problem with clearomizers:
Coffee
Cherry
Strawberry
Mastic
Ouzo
Kaimaki
Peach
Chestnut
Cola
Banana
Orange
Apple
Honey Moon

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------

